# My Rabbit Likes Jerky....



## SablePoint (Aug 5, 2011)

Rocko, my approx. 9 month old Dutch bunny likes jerky. No, I do not feed it to him, I let him try it. When ever he hears me open something up with food in it he binkies. 
Mr. Bun Bun's only "meaty" snack he'll eat are pasta noodles(since they're made with egg).

Is it normal for bunnies to like meat?


----------



## ani-lover (Aug 5, 2011)

my bunny likes cheddar cheese!!! no i dont give her a lot but she loves it and mac n cheese....just a little of course =)

i dont know if thats normal either.


----------



## p-z (Aug 5, 2011)

Son has a rabbit that like mint ice cream.


----------



## Yield (Aug 6, 2011)

i would never feed my rabbits meat.. they're herbivores.. i had this horrid dream once that i fed solara ham and she started spewing out a black tar-like substance. it was terrible. so yeah. o.e

rabbits are not meant to eat meat, and most turn their noses up at it... i am surprised rocko does not. (a crappy vet gave us beef medicine for my buns and they refused to eat it) so i'm pretty sure rocko is a little strange.. XD my buns wont even TRY normal popcorn with nothing on it. solara enjoys trying the vacuum cord though...


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 6, 2011)

*Yield wrote: *


> solara enjoys trying the vacuum cord though...


ROFL so does my little Merry. She's quite the terror and reminds me so much of Jean-luc (in her destructive behaviour). I have fortified my work desk so that they can't get to any of my cords, but sure enough one day i tried typing and nothing was happening, spent 10mins trying to figure out what was wrong, then realised the cord fell and was hanging through the grid wall, and of course there were little chunks missing from it lol. >.< They haven't show any interest in meat when we've been eating it. Pippin loves bread though. Every time i open a loaf Pip comes running and sticks his nose (or tries to) into the bag.


----------



## MagPie (Aug 6, 2011)

My rabbit likes to eat the cats' food. Much as I have tried to hide it from him, he still manages to find a stray piece here and there :rollseyes Haha I have to put the bowl up on the counter so he won't eat it.

Harvey sure does like to throw his weight around with the cats.


----------



## SarahJS (Aug 9, 2011)

Every now and then mine find a small piece of a hot frie dropped on the rug and eat it. We get them to the water bottle quickly! Silly bunnies seem to like them for some reason though.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 9, 2011)

Mine love the smell of french fries. Any time we bring home fast food the kids circle the ankles. So far they have never tasted it but I'm sure if one falls it will be gone in seconds! Way too bad for them to give into the sad eyes.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 9, 2011)

Well Benjamin is a pig from what I see above. He like just about everything although I have never seen him eat meat. Vaccum cords are considered especially delicious. He eats bread, popcorn, nacho chips ( plain ones ) ice cream ( climbed in dish to get ) yogurt especially black cherry flavoured with the big cherries, just about every fruit and stole a large chunk of my popscycle the other day. Maybe that accounts partically for his size.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 10, 2011)

Charlie likes catnip? I got my cat a catnip chewing ball and Charlie was trying to eat it!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 10, 2011)

*jonesy wrote: *


> Charlie likes catnip? I got my cat a catnip chewing ball and Charlie was trying to eat it!


Catnip is in the mint family, so I'm not shocked. My buns like to lay in the catnip infused cat scratcher bed I got for the cats. It's like a little time share condo between the cats and the buns


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 11, 2011)

Zeus has been known to jump on the bed and steal chocolate from me - and also ice cream sandwiches (bites - not the whole thing).

I don't give him stuff like that often but if I'm reading while I'm eating something - I have to be careful that he doesn't come up and steal it.


----------



## Tessa (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha- Vito and Lola pretty much trample over each other to get to me if they see me eating a banana. It got to the point where I had to go into the next room so I could peel one in peace- darn those acute bunny ears.

They also have eaten a lot of my cardboard moving boxes. I guess it's fiber 

So far nothing as funny or as interesting as all of you. But if it does happen I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who's gone through it. I don't know a soul in Vegas who owns a rabbit so I can ask bunny questions and met only one person on this site who is from here.

Hmm...Vito does has a thing for my designer shoes. My friends have a funny theory about that- I should put in my next blog.


----------



## BunnyLoveÃ¢â¢Â¥ (Oct 8, 2011)

The only human food Lux goes nuts for is orange juice. He fights so hard to get to it I just stopped drinking it around him. When I give them vegetable and fruit treats I usually eat them with them so they think everything I eat is a treat for them.  Hia very favorite treat are my hair after I shower and all of my school books. When I first got him and didn't know about bunny's he ate through every cord in the house, some more than once. 

Now my problem is to get the kids to stop eating the bunny food. I gave each kid a carrot and a piece of cilantro and they just started eating the stuff and lost interest in feeding the buns.


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 8, 2011)

*BunnyLoveâ¥ wrote: *


> Now my problem is to get the kids to stop eating the bunny food. I gave each kid a carrot and a piece of cilantro and they just started eating the stuff and lost interest in feeding the buns.



This is now my problem with my 21 month old... She's pretty sure the rabbits don't need whatever is in their dishes, and she certainly does. Thankfully she isn't as into dog food or else I may be more concerned. 

The rabbits don't really eat anything odd; Holly likes to beg for food if she knows we're eating on the couch, and normally we have salad with dinner so it's not an issue to toss her a bit of lettuce or tomato, what have you. 

Maybe one thing odd they do is they both refuse banana. Outright refuse. I've never had rabbits who wouldn't eat banana!!


----------



## BunnyLoveÃ¢â¢Â¥ (Oct 8, 2011)

^ That's cute. haha. I shouldn't laugh though. I've been known to sample new bunny treats. :baghead


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 8, 2011)

She's silly that's for sure. Last night I made her a "salad" to eat while the rabbits had theirs... I give them their veggies when they're put up for the evening. According to the sitter, she happily sat by Holly's cage and munched her own bunny dinner while watching Hol eat hers.  Whatever keeps her from stealing the rabbits' dinners I suppose!


----------



## MagPie (Oct 8, 2011)

I have since found out Harvey goes crazy for craisens. I really should video tape it.

Now if I shake a plastic bag, he comes running for treats haha. Which really comes in handy if I need to round him up for the night.


----------



## EbunnysMum (Oct 8, 2011)

I have to put the dog's dish into the kitchen, because Ebunny will attempt to eat with the dog. This causes some upset, for the dog - who does not want to share, and for me - because the food is meat based, with corn ingredients! I thought she was insane, but I guess she is just a bunny!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 9, 2011)

Bunnies are funny. Commodore Stockton never bothered with anything except our phone cords--he loved them to pieces.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 9, 2011)

Gus is a serious junk food bunny. Heloves breakfast cereal, granola bars, tortilla chips, crackers, rice, popcorn, cookies, marshmallows, and gummy bears. Not that we encourage that sort of diet, but food does drop on the floor at times and Gus can be quite persuasive if it doesn't...

Rue


----------



## SablePoint (Oct 9, 2011)

^Lol. I only thought Mr. Bun Bun liked marshmallows and gummy worms. Mr. Bun Bun has a sweet tooth - he LOVES candy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 9, 2011)

Bunnies here like smoothies, soda, pizza, ice cream, doritos, tacos, and a all around fave dog food.


----------



## Duckie (Oct 11, 2011)

Funny!! I don't know of anything funny that Duckie likes to eat. . I almost wish she did eat funny things. She NEVER eats cords though thankfully!!!!


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 11, 2011)

Sweetie loves the mango treats at the pet store, she goes crazy for them. Also cranberries that are in the hay at the pet stores. I literally have to hide them and give them to her sparingly. She hasn't had any for a long time now, but when I get into affordable housing then I will buy her treats to give to her. I think that I will get her cranberries since they have beneficial properties, like they can prevent UTI's.


----------



## Duckie (Oct 12, 2011)

What are UTI's???

:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Urinary tract infections.

Cranberries also help treat/prevent them in humans.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Duckie (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok thanks!


----------



## MagPie (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah craisens are a favorite. But I have to be careful with them, if he eats too many he'll get a tummy ache. And he reallllly loves them


----------



## Alek (Oct 24, 2011)

My rabbit likes meat. He will try and eat the dogs food, pepperoni and he enjoys jerky to. He loves bananas thought and ice cream. Tiberius has a wide variety of foods he enjoy, many of which are weird. I put this pepper spray for pets on the edge of his litter pan to keep him from chewing it and instead he licked it off obsessively. I'm sure like people some rabbits have a taste for unusual foods.


----------



## RoscoTheRat (Oct 31, 2011)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> *jonesy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Charlie likes catnip? I got my cat a catnip chewing ball and Charlie was trying to eat it!
> ...



If a rabbit goes for Catnip is it bad for them? 
I know it's not good for rats... but rats are also built differently then bunnies.


----------

